# Boundry Water Canoe Area



## Rasputin

brushbuster said:


> Looks like a fun trip.
> I have been wanting to go on that trip for years now. I just cant find anyone willing to go on a rough trip like that.
> Swampy, we should go man.


Last time I went was 1986. I'd go in a minute! Great trip.


----------



## FIJI

I SO want to do this trip


----------



## brushbuster

Rasputin said:


> Last time I went was 1986. I'd go in a minute! Great trip.





FIJI said:


> I SO want to do this trip


 Id be game to go on a trip with you all.


----------



## FIJI

Road trip !!!


----------



## gillcommander

If anyone wants any outfitter recommendations or advise on the lake we fished I can hook you up...just ask. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of lakes in the BWCA so the opportunities are practically limitless. Outfitters make the trip easy just tell them the type of trip you want (fishing, relaxing, base camping, portaging thru several lakes, etc) what gear you already have (the gear you need they can supply you with), and the dates you would like and they will take it from there.

The group I went with that was their 8th trip together. They go every 2 years and it helps to split costs. My total for the weeklong trip was $350. The only thing that didn't include was a few t-shirts for the wife and kids plus dinner at the Ely Steakhouse the night we came out. 

I'm already planning a return trip next June with my son and two other friends. It may be a bit pricier as I have some essential gear I would need to get (water filtration system, backpack, small propane cook stove, basic camping gear).

Life is short if you want to do something make it happen!!


----------



## brushbuster

gillcommander said:


> If anyone wants any outfitter recommendations or advise on the lake we fished I can hook you up...just ask. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of lakes in the BWCA so the opportunities are practically limitless. Outfitters make the trip easy just tell them the type of trip you want (fishing, relaxing, base camping, portaging thru several lakes, etc) what gear you already have (the gear you need they can supply you with), and the dates you would like and they will take it from there.
> 
> The group I went with that was their 8th trip together. They go every 2 years and it helps to split costs. My total for the weeklong trip was $350. The only thing that didn't include was a few t-shirts for the wife and kids plus dinner at the Ely Steakhouse the night we came out.
> 
> I'm already planning a return trip next June with my son and two other friends. It may be a bit pricier as I have some essential gear I would need to get (water filtration system, backpack, small propane cook stove, basic camping gear).
> 
> Life is short if you want to do something make it happen!!


I have all the gear including a nice 3 season 6 man tent and a lightweight (40#) tripping canoe. Would be nice to get a group of 4 for next year. I wouldn't need an outfitter.


----------



## swampbuck

What kind of tripping canoe do you have, buddy and I got a sawyer 21 Kevlar that we used, has portage packs etc. 700lb capacity. Worked great.

Wish I could go again. Recent separation has pretty much eliminated that stuff for a while.


----------



## brushbuster

swampbuck said:


> What kind of tripping canoe do you have, buddy and I got a sawyer 21 Kevlar that we used, has portage packs etc. 700lb capacity. Worked great.
> 
> Wish I could go again. Recent separation has pretty much eliminated that stuff for a while.


16 foot cedar strip prospector. It can handle 500#


----------



## swampbuck

Love those woodys. The sawyer looks more like a marathon canoe, not nearly as classy.


----------



## Rasputin

Back when I went , you couldn't bring your own canoe without it being registered. My friends are always confused when they see the sticker on my canoe. Anyway, might need to check out the rules


----------



## brushbuster

Rasputin said:


> Back when I went , you couldn't bring your own canoe without it being registered. My friends are always confused when they see the sticker on my canoe. Anyway, might need to check out the rules


Kinda why I was thinking a year from now to iron out all the details and legalities. Not sure which is a better trip either, BW's or quetico.


----------



## swampbuck

It's pretty much what side of the border you want to be on. Same stuff.

If you really want to do it. Add a week or 3 to your trip and throw your canoe on the ferry to isle royale. Grand portage is right on the east end of bwca right by the border


----------



## REG

Gillcommander, what did you think of the Zulus? Were they worth a special purchase, or pretty much like other plastics on the market?


----------



## trouttime

I would Love to do this trip as well!


----------



## brushbuster

gillcommander said:


> I've always wanted to go to the BWCA in Northern Minnesota. Last week a new friend at work invited me to go. He's part of a group that has been making trips for almost 10 years and a few guys dropped out...so LUCKY ME!! We will be going for 8 days in June with an outfitter near Ely.
> 
> Has anyone been before? If you fished and had success what type of lures were you using? I plan on taking jigs, soft plastics, jigging raps, and rapalas for walleye. For smallmouth I'm thinking tube jigs, a few crankbaits, and a couple top waters. Slip bobbers and leeches are also part if the plan.
> 
> I'm super excited to go...best part is I still have plenty of time to plan...worst part is it seems like June may never get here!!!
> 
> Any advise is appreciated!


----------



## brushbuster

Did you guys head to ensign first or dissapointment first? I was thinking about heading to dissapointment first and end up at thomas lake for a base camp. Just wondering what the paddle time was for dissapointment


----------



## gillcommander

REG said:


> Gillcommander, what did you think of the Zulus? Were they worth a special purchase, or pretty much like other plastics on the market?


You can probably catch smallies on dang near anything...but I definitely wouldn't leave the Zulus at home. They are an amazing top water bait and the elastomer material makes them tough as nails. For the 2 days I fished with them I got impressive results. I used anything with a pearl bottom and an all white was the best producer by far. Great bait!!


----------



## gillcommander

brushbuster said:


> Did you guys head to ensign first or dissapointment first? I was thinking about heading to dissapointment first and end up at thomas lake for a base camp. Just wondering what the paddle time was for dissapointment


Disappointment. Our plan was 3 days on Disappointment...one day on Ashigan (smallmouth)...then finish on Ensign for 2 days. However, we smoked them in day 3 and decided to relax and stay the week. Why leave fish to find fish?

We talked to people coming off Ensign the day we got out and the mayflies caused things to be slow so I think we made the right decision.

Paddling across Snowbank is about 45 minutes to an hour depending on the wind. A half hour portage to Disappointment then another 45 minutes to the portages in the NE corner of the lake. 

Snowbank to Thomas in a day would be more than I would want to try. 

If you are wanting peace and quiet I'm guessing Thomas would be great...you would pass over quite a bit of good water to get there!! For an entry lake Disappointment didn't seem busy especially mid week. 

www.bwca.com - check it out all kinds of great info.


----------



## brushbuster

gillcommander said:


> Disappointment. Our plan was 3 days on Disappointment...one day on Ashigan (smallmouth)...then finish on Ensign for 2 days. However, we smoked them in day 3 and decided to relax and stay the week. Why leave fish to find fish?
> 
> We talked to people coming off Ensign the day we got out and the mayflies caused things to be slow so I think we made the right decision.
> 
> Paddling across Snowbank is about 45 minutes to an hour depending on the wind. A half hour portage to Disappointment then another 45 minutes to the portages in the NE corner of the lake.
> 
> Snowbank to Thomas in a day would be more than I would want to try.
> 
> If you are wanting peace and quiet I'm guessing Thomas would be great...you would pass over quite a bit of good water to get there!! For an entry lake Disappointment didn't seem busy especially mid week.
> 
> www.bwca.com - check it out all kinds of great info.


 I am pretty much going for the adventure with the fishing being the icing on the cake. Yeah I dont think i will make it to Thomas on the first day. More than likely I"ll do a cold camp at ima lake then hit thomas the second day and set up camp. I like the looks of thomas for all the day trip loops that can take place there. All though the lakes north of thomas might just entice me to to venture up to kekabic and over to ensign and then out at the north end of snowbank.


----------



## gillcommander

Ima is very possible in a day...then you can cruise over to Thomas. Thomas is on my bucket list of lakes to fish...as is Insula which I have heard is a walleye and pike factory despite being a little tougher to get into. 

Some guys like the adventure type trip with lots of portages and lake jumping plus getting the chance to see plenty of different things. I'd want to get my game solid before trying that!!


----------



## brushbuster

gillcommander said:


> Ima is very possible in a day...then you can cruise over to Thomas. Thomas is on my bucket list of lakes to fish...as is Insula which I have heard is a walleye and pike factory despite being a little tougher to get into.
> 
> Some guys like the adventure type trip with lots of portages and lake jumping plus getting the chance to see plenty of different things. I'd want to get my game solid before trying that!!


Insula and Alice are a couple of my target lakes while I'm at Thomas. If I go solo I'll Cary a sleeping bag, tarp and hamock and trioxane fuel tabs on my day trips in case I need to hang out overnight.


----------



## gillcommander

Here's a few more pics...better one of the pike plus typical smallies that you can expect yo catch.


----------



## gillcommander

And more...


----------



## gillcommander

Fish cleaning station...


----------



## gillcommander

BWCA fishing is hard work!!!


----------



## brushbuster

Looks good man. Cant wait! I hope to get into some nice pike while I am there. We are going to hit a little lake called Kiana lake which is suppose to have nothing but pike in it. Hopefully the wind and weather and fish gods are favorable to us.
I went out with the wife and the dog in the canoe the other day with no flips. We did practice a few recovery drills and it looks like the wife needs to lose a few pounds. I managed to flip the canoe upright, get myself in the boat first try, the wife struggled alot but finaly made it and the dog got in the boat both times with no problems. Well, at least me and the dog are good:woohoo1:


----------



## gillcommander

I'm sure you will be fine in the canoe. I'm a complete novice and never once felt out of my element...well maybe coming out across Snowbank and a strong NE was kicking up rollers that made I tough to get back to the launch. Wear a life preserver as that helps to take the edge off. I wore mine every second I was in a canoe. Better safe than sorry as help is a long ways away in the bush.

I don't think the wife and I would do well together in a canoe!!


----------



## brushbuster

gillcommander said:


> I'm sure you will be fine in the canoe. I'm a complete novice and never once felt out of my element...well maybe coming out across Snowbank and a strong NE was kicking up rollers that made I tough to get back to the launch. Wear a life preserver as that helps to take the edge off. I wore mine every second I was in a canoe. Better safe than sorry as help is a long ways away in the bush.
> 
> I don't think the wife and I would do well together in a canoe!!


Yeah, I'm not to worried about it, just covering all the bases. It is just reassuring to know what to do and be prepared in case bad things happen.
She has to start a fire by herself next.


----------

